# Mexico - Puerto Vallarta



## Evo (May 13, 2008)

There not all very artistic shots but i thought everyone might enjoy. :cheers:
#1. Our flight down







#2. View into the Villa where we stayed.






#3. Down town Puerto Vallarta






#4. Statue on the beach






#5. Downtown






#6. Downtown






#7. View up to our villa from the beach






#8. Looking towards to north end of the bay






#9. A local on the roof 






#10. Entrance to the villa


----------



## memento (May 13, 2008)

man, i need a vacation!


----------



## RKW3 (May 13, 2008)

Sweet shots, we vacationed in Puerto Vallarta a few years ago, it's nice there. We even drove quads in the streets, so awesome.

Great pics.


----------

